# My first pop festival...1969!



## PabloElFlamenco (Jun 5, 2014)

In fact, and it came to me as a shock, the very first pop festival I attended was in a place in Belgium called Amougies. It was a festival organized by "the French" (RTL was involved) and it would have had to occur in Paris, but for some reason or other the "the French" forbade it, and the whole thing moved to Amougies, very close to the French border.

Never mind that the link is from a Portuguese-language blog: look at that line-up!!!!

http://luizwoostock.blogspot.nl/2012/11/festival-actuel-amougies-24-28-outubro.html

I remember there were two podiums in a very large tent, so the groups could proceed rapidly one after another. The music alternated between "Jazz" and "Rock". "Master of ceremonies" was Frank Zappa, one very often seen in Belgium.

My favorite song was Pink Floyd's "Careful with that axe, Eugene" and my favorite performance was "Blossom Toes", which group I have a CD of which I still sorta like.






And, since I have nothing to lose, I smoked my first ever joint there (didn't have any effect known to me!), in fact it was the first time in my life I ever socialized with black Americans, all courtesy United States Armed forces.

Greetings
Paul


----------

